# VSL



## mrpierce17 (Jul 11, 2016)

I am curious to know how many PHA lodges if any set out any other VSL (volume of sacred law ) besides the bible for candidates to take their obligation on I am aware that this already takes place in some GL's of state I'm interested to know if any PHA lodges do it if so please state lodge and jurisdiction.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 11, 2016)

I would be surprised if there were some that didn't allow it, especially since in the US there are a large number of black muslims.


----------

